# Template Making



## mr handyman (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi
I need to make an accurate template to route a round hole which has to take a clock body.
I have a very small bezel on the clock face to cover any dimensional error.
Is there a formula for cutting the template size taking into account the collar & cutter dia's ?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Get yourself a Trend catalogue. There is a chart near the back that gives you bit/guide combinations, and it has pictures for non English people.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

The formula is:

(bushing diameter - bit diameter)/2

But here's a chart: bobj3 guide bushing chart


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

the handyman said:


> Hi
> I need to make an accurate template to route a round hole which has to take a clock body.
> I have a very small bezel on the clock face to cover any dimensional error.
> Is there a formula for cutting the template size taking into account the collar & cutter dia's ?


Decide on the cutter and guide you will use to rout the recess for the clock. Measure the diameter of the clock to be inserted and add the difference between the Guide and cutter to be used and then produce your template.
Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

How big is the clock body? Is it small enough to just use a forstner bit in a drill press?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

With this jig you can make hole or pieces circular without hole in the center at just the place you want and with micrometric diameter. It is a jig you ave never see
Y try to put un image of this
image is on my computer How can y place this image in my message ?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I drill clock inserts with a forstner bit, thats why I bought my 3 1/4" bits.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Santé said:


> With this jig you can make hole or pieces circular without hole in the center at just the place you want and with micrometric diameter. It is a jig you ave never see
> Y try to put un image of this
> image is on my computer How can y place this image in my message ?


Hi Sante - Scroll down below the reply box in the "Advanced" mode and you will see a "Manage Attachments" button. That will allow you to attach a picture to your post.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Y'll try sending image

Sorry, y do'n ave Url for an image that is in my computer ?

So, y just send a Sketchup image to 3D warrehouse type: "compas tripode"
and you can see it.
If you type : "mortaiseuse" you can see my mortise jig

Please say my how y can send un image that is in my computer !
thanks
Santé


----------



## bedroomfurnitures (Jan 21, 2010)

What software did you use?


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Santé, 
To insert an image from your computer, scroll down from the reply box and pick the "Manage Attachments" button and you can upload your images from there.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

OK This is my Tripode

OK, it works
Thank you, I have seen that we can send PDF's, tremendous


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is the complete PDF document about "compass tripod"
I am very happy to finally communicate with you Seriously

Santé


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Great stuff Daniel.Just what I needed to improve my french !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> Y'll try sending image
> 
> Sorry, y do'n ave Url for an image that is in my computer ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour Daniel, pardon mon francais. Je ne l'ecrit pas beaucoup.

Prepare une message comme d'habitude, mais plus bas (en dessous ce fenetre) il y a une click "Manage attachments" = "gerez les attaches" Click la dessous et ca vous donne une fenetre. Trouvez "browse" et click. trouvez l'image sur votre ordinateur et click "upload" = "telecharger". repetez pour chaque image. "close this window" = "fermer la fenetre" quand vous etes fini et return a la message et "submit reply" = "soumis reponse" quand vous ete fini avec la texte. 

Est-ce que ca vous aide?


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

I understand reading French may be of some troubles for some of you, if threre is enough demands and, of course if Daniel agree, I can make a translation of his compass description.
I haven't built it yet but it is in my todo list. it seems very promising. 
I have in mind to build table games and somes require small locating circles to be routed in evenly spaced locations. This is the right jig for that, combined with a XY locating table.

Jean Claude


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Bonjour Daniel, pardon mon francais. Je ne l'ecrit pas beaucoup.
> 
> Prepare une message comme d'habitude, mais plus bas (en dessous ce fenetre) il y a une click "Manage attachments" = "gerez les attaches" Click la dessous et ca vous donne une fenetre. Trouvez "browse" et click. trouvez l'image sur votre ordinateur et click "upload" = "telecharger". repetez pour chaque image. "close this window" = "fermer la fenetre" quand vous etes fini et return a la message et "submit reply" = "soumis reponse" quand vous ete fini avec la texte.
> 
> Est-ce que ca vous aide?


Oui, merci beaucoup
Santé


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Jclaude said:


> I understand reading French may be of some troubles for some of you, if threre is enough demands and, of course if Daniel agree, I can make a translation of his compass description.
> I haven't built it yet but it is in my todo list. it seems very promising.
> I have in mind to build table games and somes require small locating circles to be routed in evenly spaced locations. This is the right jig for that, combined with a XY locating table.
> 
> Jean Claude


Hello everyone,
Yes, of course, is pleased to authorize the translation of this issue, hoping it will serve to many woodworkers.
There are certainly many issues that might be of interest to the site lescopeaux.asso.fr is a site made by fans and friends all woodworking, who met on the Internet, have created an association to share their
Health passions.
Best regards
Santé

(Google tranlation)


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> Here is the complete PDF document about "compass tripod"
> I am very happy to finally communicate with you Seriously
> 
> Santé


For those who do not speak or read French, this is a jig with a micro-adjustment specifically for routing circles from miniature to quite large. The precision is quite remarkable. By looking at the pictures, you can easily discern what is happening, especially the last few. "Tracage" = locate centre of circle; "positionnement" = position the template; "defoncage" = measure and cut the circle; "resultat" = the finished cut.

If we had a depository of jigs similar to the proposed FAQ, this one should be filed under 

a. circle jig, small to medium circles 
b. circles, precision adjustable jig

Tres bien fait Daniel -- D'autres?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Good evening,
Yes, on our site Association Les copeaux you can see a "shop made router" that can mortising obliquely from -45 ° to +45 ° thus making mortises oblique
And many other interesting things, but I found a lot of interesting things on your forum

Santé


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is a drawing of the shop made router, I did 2 in wood and aluminum.
We can make mortises in all directions, cornices lages with a strawberry to leave 1 / 2 "etc., etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Very nice but did you know you can pick one up,made by Bosch. 

==========


Santé said:


> Here is a drawing of the shop made router, I did 2 in wood and aluminum.
> We can make mortises in all directions, cornices lages with a strawberry to leave 1 / 2 "etc., etc.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

No, I do not know what router. As I can see from the photo, it can tilt only to one side, mine tilts the 2 sides.
Quad is in table, I can make cornices of several cm wide by tilting a little more each time, from -45 ° to +45 ° whitout changing the fence.
Me Mine is better ))

Santé


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> No, I do not know what router. As I can see from the photo, it can tilt only to one side, mine tilts the 2 sides.
> Quad is in table, I can make cornices of several cm wide by tilting a little more each time, from -45 ° to +45 ° whitout changing the fence.
> Me Mine is better ))
> 
> Santé


Hi Daniel:

I agree, your's is far superior. However, I would use a mortiser or a drill press with mortising chisels. But, I would like to see your cornice moldings please.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OK, It's made for the 1 HP VS. Bosch Colt router,this one will do the same by just turning the jig around 180 deg.to the stock (lumber) all for 25.oo dollars. 

========



Santé said:


> No, I do not know what router. As I can see from the photo, it can tilt only to one side, mine tilts the 2 sides.
> Quad is in table, I can make cornices of several cm wide by tilting a little more each time, from -45 ° to +45 ° whitout changing the fence.
> Me Mine is better ))
> 
> Santé


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Daniel:
> 
> I agree, your's is far superior. However, I would use a mortiser or a drill press with mortising chisels. But, I would like to see your cornice moldings please.


That is a photo of the cornice made with a bit 1/2"


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> That is a photo of the cornice made with a bit 1/2"


Nicely done.

Maintenant, pouvez-vous nous montrer comment le faire avec votre method?

Now, can you show us how to use your method?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

I put the router in the table, in the sole, there is 4 threaded holes that allow me to set 2 parallel jigs with just the width of the stock between the 2. I do a run with the bit inclined at 45 ° I straightened a bit for each run. A little sanding and it's good.

Y hope you understand this translation !

Santé


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Très utilisation ingénieuse du routeur et la gigue. Possédez-vous un banc de scie? C'est mon outil préféré pour la réalisation d'une anse. (google translate)

Can some one tell me if the French is correct? English used in google is below.

Very ingenious use of the router and the jig. 
Do you own a table saw? That is my preferred tool for achieving a cove.
Gene


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

pkni said:


> Très utilisation ingénieuse du routeur et la gigue. Possédez-vous un banc de scie? C'est mon outil préféré pour la réalisation d'une anse. (google translate)
> 
> Can some one tell me if the French is correct? English used in google is below.
> 
> ...


Yes, y understood. 
Yes y ave a table saw (shop made) and y did making corve whith this saw(that is not google translate ! )
Y undertood what you'll say. The first interest of this special router is to make mortise or dado oblique (not vertical, angle to the surface)
Do you undertand what y say without google translate ?
Santé


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Great que vous puissiez comprendre ma première tentative en utilisant Google.
This is neat!
Gene


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Gene and Daniel:

The objective is to communicate. Google will allow an exchange but you must allow that a machine can never replace a human. The translation isn't great but you can communicate so from that angle it is excellent. However, everyone must understand and accept that errors could lead to misunderstanding. Get a thick skin and don't give up.

Do not use long sentences. keep one idea per sentence and use basic words. 90% of the world's communication is made with something like 200 words. Keep it simple and it will work well.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Gene and Daniel:
> 
> 
> Do not use long sentences. keep one idea per sentence and use basic words. 90% of the world's communication is made with something like 200 words. Keep it simple and it will work well.


This is a very good idea ! thanks
Santé


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Santé said:


> Here is the complete PDF document about "compass tripod"
> I am very happy to finally communicate with you Seriously
> 
> Santé


Sante; very interesting I have made the translation and I will look into the construction 
SANTE ; très intéressant j'ai fait la traduction et j'examinerai la construction

Tom 
(Template Tom)


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Tom76 said:


> Sante; very interesting I have made the translation and I will look into the construction
> SANTE ; très intéressant j'ai fait la traduction et j'examinerai la construction
> 
> Tom
> (Template Tom)


Thanks for your apreciation !

Santé


----------



## JillB (Apr 20, 2009)

*English translation required please*

Hello, can anyone please advise if there is an english translation of this document?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

JillB said:


> Hello, can anyone please advise if there is an english translation of this document?


Hi Jill:

Yup, I think I did a translation. You should find it on LesCopeaux. Drop Santé a line for the address of the English version.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello 
Here is the adress of the english translation: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Tripode_Anglais.pdf

Cheers
Santé


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Merci Santé
That's another print-out to my ever increasing collection.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Fantastic jig Santé - as they say in New Zealand : wicked! Thanks so much.


----------

